# Dish vs. Direct Rant



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

So when are us Dish guys gonna get some hot chick sitting on a couch showing some skin selling our product?

No we get stuck with some middle aged fat guy that sounds like John Madden.

Come on Charlie *Sex Sells*

Ok I'm off my rant now, I just wanted to put some fun in the D* vs. E* feud.:lol:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess the core audience for directv is hot chicks and for dish its fat guys?


----------



## VegasVampire (Mar 17, 2008)

How many fat guys wanna see another fat guy on TV?

vv


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

VegasVampire said:


> How many fat guys wanna see another fat guy on TV?
> 
> vv


Not this fat guy!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

VegasVampire said:


> How many fat guys wanna see another fat guy on TV?


Not this one, BLEH!!!!

Makes me wonder what market they are trying to appeal to.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

People who like humor?

Yes, sex sells --- but not everything needs to be seen through that lens.

Personally, I don't like the "countdown" commercials DirecTV is playing ... I don't see much of them because I have a skip button but I find the few moments I see annoying. (When watching live I'll skip back, pause and wait 60 seconds then skip forward to miss the ad.)

The "move over" satellite commercial seems OK ... although it gives the impression that the big monolithic corporation is physically wiping out the competition (like WalMart wiping out quality local businesses).

The "cable company spin room" adds are good ... but _EVERYONE_ spins ... even DirecTV. (How many HD channels to they have? 95? Advertising "HD" and "packages start at $29.99" is spin ... since the $29.99 package doesn't include any HD on DirecTV.)

About the only thing good I can say about DirecTV ads is that they seem to be either a positive message not focused on any specific competitor or negative against cable. They seem to save their anti-DISH ads for local markets and their website.

I wish DISH would play more national ads ... it seems that they rely on resellers to advertise. I'm constantly seeing ads from third parties who want me to sign up through them. As if DISH doesn't understand the concept of marketing directly to the consumer and not paying commissions to the middleman.


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> ...
> About the only thing good I can say about DirecTV ads is that they seem to be either a positive message not focused on any specific competitor or negative against cable. They seem to save their anti-DISH ads for local markets and their website.
> 
> I wish DISH would play more national ads ... it seems that they rely on resellers to advertise. I'm constantly seeing ads from third parties who want me to sign up through them. As if DISH doesn't understand the concept of marketing directly to the consumer and not paying commissions to the middleman.


I went to the Yankees-Indians game which was on ESPN this past Monday. The DirecTV blimp was there and the lighted advertising on it ran....

(these are just examples...don't know if they were all on the blimp.)

Weather Channel HD
Not Available on Time-Warner

NFL Network HD
Not Available on Time-Warner

MTV-HD
Not Available on Time-Warner

etc. etc.

I thought it was pretty good. Especially with the Time-Warner ads all around the ballpark! :lol:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

James Long said:


> I wish DISH would play more national ads ... it seems that they rely on resellers to advertise. I'm constantly seeing ads from third parties who want me to sign up through them. As if DISH doesn't understand the concept of marketing directly to the consumer and not paying commissions to the middleman.


I'll be honest, James. You're 100% right and I agree with you. If it weren't for this site I'd know close to zero about DISH and its products.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

I heard Rosie O'Donnell was contracted by D* for their next campaign ad.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Those Dish commercials are a Hoot...

"I have a recordificating button...it lets me recordify my favorite cartoon shows." :lol: 

Mike


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> As if DISH doesn't understand the concept of marketing directly to the consumer and not paying commissions to the middleman.


They've got Darryl and his other brother Darryl running the web site and their other brother Larry runs the PR/News Release department. Marketing? Barney Fife.

Yeah I know, I'm old.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

This isn't about the commercials but if E just concentrated on advertising their better receivers they could do great. Just point out the differences between D and E recievers. I just switched from E to D and can't stand their DVR's! The VIP 722 is the best technology that E has to offer!


----------

